# Pick five



## Phantom (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks to the internet, the world is even more connected than it's ever been. But at the same time, it's also more disconnected. 

 For some reason a law, a worldwide restriction has been put into place. The world is given a decision to pick five websites. Five. Only those five will remain online. Individual sites/profiles will still exist, like if you have a hosted blog, you pick the blog host, etc. More may be added to the list over time, but it has to be approved for some reason. 

 What are your five? What sites do you go on every day?


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 24, 2014)

um the ones useful for organizing a revolution or something


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 24, 2014)

Youtube of course, maybe one of the social media sites, Nationstates, Fimfiction, and crystalhall.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Aug 24, 2014)

Tumblr
Reddit
Last.fm
Youtube
Mangareader


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 24, 2014)

TCoD
Twitter
Wikipedia
howtosetupyourownemail.com
bringbacktheporn.co.uk


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 24, 2014)

TCoD
Tumblr
Flight Rising
YouTube
Netflix


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Aug 24, 2014)

TCOD, Facebook, YouTube, GameFAQs, Wikipedia


----------



## Mai (Aug 24, 2014)

1. Luftballon said:


> um the ones useful for organizing a revolution or something


basically

things I would prefer to stay in general:


Youtube
tumblr
Wikipedia
Wayback Machine I guess???
other website

TCoD is nice, but it being one of the five-ish websites left on Earth would not be, probably...


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Aug 25, 2014)

1. Netflix
2. tumblr
3. Pirate Bay: yarr?
4. Wikipedia
5. A forum I host where I decide who gets in and who doesn't, or maybe block certain subsections of the forum.


----------



## kyeugh (Aug 25, 2014)

I liek Squirtles said:


> 3. Pirate Bay: yarr?


/giggles a little bit

But really, if I had to pick only five:

Wikipedia
Tumblr
Pokémon Turquoise (hell yeah)
w3schools.com (Not going to lie, I still need this site on occasion.)
mspaintadventures.com



Mai said:


> TCoD is nice, but it being one of the five-ish websites left on Earth would not be, probably...


Basically my feelings as well.  The Cave of Dragonflies is a great place for people who are comfortable with its community, but those who aren't?  Well...


----------



## Butterfree (Aug 25, 2014)

What do you mean you'd survive without TCoD. WHERE WILL YOU FIND RIDICULOUSLY LONG POKÉMON CAPTURE MECHANICS PAGES. WHERE.


----------



## Music Dragon (Aug 25, 2014)

Butterfree said:


> What do you mean you'd survive without TCoD. WHERE WILL YOU FIND RIDICULOUSLY LONG POKÉMON CAPTURE MECHANICS PAGES. WHERE.


... The library!


----------



## Herbe (Oct 25, 2014)

1. Reddit.
2. Web Archive, where you can technically view the entire internet ( that has been captured ) anyway.
3. TCoD.
4. eBay.
5. ... Google?


----------



## FlygonTheGreat (Oct 25, 2014)

1. Steam
2. TCoD
3. deviantART
4. 4Chan /vp/
5. Wikipedia


----------

